

What really allows airplanes to fly? - damian2000
http://physics.stackexchange.com/questions/290/what-really-allows-airplanes-to-fly

======
pif
Air sticks to the wings and thus it changes its direction w.r.t the aeroplane.
Wing shape is such that it maximizes air deflection before air eventually
detaches from the wing.

Deflection means momentum change. Add Newton's third law and you've got it.

